# Hedgehog Anne Geddes Dolls



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

I was unpacking some boxes of stuff (I just moved) and I found my (complete :roll: ) collection of Anne Geddes Dolls. I found these two hedgehogs and thought they were so cute! I didn't even know I had them :roll: . Just wanted to share!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Haha, yes they are cute. I have both sizes too. It's amazing what we have that we've forgotten we had. :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those are beautiful


----------

